

Show HN: Streamus - An open-source Chrome extension for managing YouTube music - MeoMix420

Hey everyone,<p>I&#x27;m a young developer with a penchant for music and quality software. I have spent the last 16 months developing an open-source Google Chrome extension which attempts to simplify the experience of using YouTube to play music.<p>Streamus: http:&#x2F;&#x2F;streamus.com&#x2F;<p>Streamus currently has 14,000 users and is the #1 trending &#x2F; #4 ranked &#x27;fun&#x27; extension in the web store. I&#x27;ve built it entirely from scratch while teaching myself the basics of BackboneJS (and Backbone.Marionette), RequireJS, GruntJS and many other, smaller libraries. It has been a great learning experience.<p>I would love to field any questions about the product, challenges encountered while creating it, etc. Really anything you&#x27;d like to know -- I&#x27;m all ears and super excited to discuss it.<p>Here&#x27;s all the source code if that&#x27;s your thing:<p><pre><code>  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MeoMix&#x2F;StreamusChromeExtension
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MeoMix&#x2F;StreamusWebsite
  https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;MeoMix&#x2F;StreamusServer</code></pre>
======
sirrocco
Awesome extension - It would be nice if I could add a youtube mix. For example
if I go to
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nlcIKh6sBtc)
I see a mix starting from this song. I'd like to play that mix. I don't know
if there's a way to do that.

Great job.

~~~
MeoMix420
Hey,

Yep. I am working on it. YouTube mixes utilize YouTube's V3 API (exclusively)
where as most of their data can be access via the V2 or V3 API. When I first
started working on the project V3 wasn't out yet and it has been slow become a
production worthy API, but I'm hearing better things about it now and am
certainly planning on revisiting the code.

Here's a GitHub issue from 4 months ago for you to track the issue:
[https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/issues/30](https://github.com/MeoMix/StreamusChromeExtension/issues/30)

I'm glad you like it otherwise! :)

~~~
sirrocco
Cool, keep up the good work.

------
codesai
Can you advise me on how to proceed using the stuff I learn?

How did you learn these stuff and used it to make a product ?

How to practise the programming stuff one learns?for eg I am currently
learning javascript and jquery library,Can you suggest on how I may improve my
skills?

------
junq34
MeoMix - this is an awesome app. You said you taught yourself the libraries. I
have an engineering background, and a little bit of programming (VB) - how
long will it take to learn to code a chrome extension and any recommendations
on websites to help with this ? thanks !

------
MeoMix420
Alrighty. Well, I'm disappointed nobody has any questions, but hope to
continue to improve the software and maybe someone will take interest another
day. :)

------
talhof8
I love it, this is awesome. I wish there would be a fast "play next" feature.
Great job, kudos!

------
codesai
Its awesome,good job.

------
neduma
Like it so far..

~~~
MeoMix420
Hooray! Let me know if you think I should change anything!

